# Sports shows interfere with programs



## vicci (Apr 7, 2007)

Good Day everyone! I did in fact read the frequently asked for features email before posting this one and I also searched and didn't find anything related to sports other than chit chat about Barry Bonds and such.

So, to get to my request.

During pro football season and other times during the year, sporting events go over their allotted time and thus the following shows do not start on time. It seems to me that there should be a way to annotate a show or shows in the Season Pass area to say that sports may interfere with this program and to please check to see if it's going to start on time or adjust as needed or some such. I know some cable boxes do this by recording a program number instead of a name.

Now, just so you don't think I'm hitting on sports....I'm sitting right there from 11am - 10pm on Sunday's "watching" football, but that doesn't mean I don't want Cold Case and Without A Trace to record only half of the program because the game went over and so did 60 Minutes, etc.

I can and do sometimes setup to record an hour of 'news' so that I don't miss the programs, but sometimes I forget or something unexpected comes up, like 2 weeks ago and something like drag racing or golf or some such did the same thing. Ticks me off. And it's manual labor. This is supposed to be automated recording and this is missing.

Thanks for listening. Would be a real nice feature to have, especially as I'm connected through my broadband all of the time and checking would be quick and easy.

Thanks,
Vicci
Round Rock, TX


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

There is a new feature in the newest version of the TiVo software that somewhat implements this. If you set a recording for a show that follows a live event (sports, or other live event) the TiVo will inform you of this and give you the option to pad your recording. It truly would be nice to have some automated way of doing this, but the system isn't there yet.


----------



## vicci (Apr 7, 2007)

Rich, where can one find this? I haven't run across anything that asks me this. I've all of my shows setup on a Season Pass. Perhaps this only comes up with one-off recorded shows?

Or is this level of software not generally available yet?

Thanks,
Vicci

PS - Wonder why when doing a reply, the Subject line isn't filled in? Oh well.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

vicci said:


> PS - Wonder why when doing a reply, the Subject line isn't filled in? Oh well.


You don't need to fill in the subject if you don't want to!


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

The software is generally available to all users who have the most current software for their Series 2 or 3 TiVos. I do think it may only prompt when it is a one time recording (not a season pass). I don't know the exact details of when it pops up, but I know it is there.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

mathwhiz said:


> The software is generally available to all users who have the most current software for their Series 2 or 3 TiVos. I do think it may only prompt when it is a one time recording (not a season pass). I don't know the exact details of when it pops up, but I know it is there.


This doesn't really solve the OPs problem. That live added pad only records the football game longer. The real problem is that the end of Without A Trace will get clipped by however long the football game runs over. There are only 2 ways currently to get past this:

1: pad the end of without a trace by like an hour (this is exactly what I do, I have to do a full hour because a couple times the game has ran over 35-40 minutes.

2: CBS needs to get a grip and put a show between them as filler that they don't mind joining already in progress (this would be the ideal method)

As far as the Tivo checking to see if they game is done yet, that isn't very viable as which game is on depends on where you are in the country, which means you are talking about multiple chances for an error to be made with manual entry of probably thousands of lineup schedules and hoping your tivo finds out in time.


----------

